

Bitcoin’s Mt. Gox: Inside the quick rise and even faster fall - Maven911
http://business.financialpost.com/2014/02/28/bitcoins-mt-gox-inside-the-quick-rise-and-even-faster-fall/?__lsa=4986-eeac

======
gwern
Looks like there's nothing new here.

